
Intuition behind Covariance Kernels - Zephyr314
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/131498069303/sigopt-fundamentals-intuition-behind-covariance
======
Zephyr314
I'm one of the founders of SigOpt (YC W15) and will be checking this post all
day and am happy to answer any questions about this, our tech, or anything.

